# Country Sub Forums In General Section



## bicycleday (Sep 6, 2011)

What are the chances of getting sub forums for different countries?

I know there is the UK growers thread 2100 pages long and the Aussie growers thread which is 1100+ long, but the Aussie Growers thread tends to get the same sort of posts from newbs because they can't be bothered sifting through 1100 + pages to find country specific information (and this annoys people and leads to arguments), and then they barely even post in there and fragment off to various other sites


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 11, 2011)

It sounds like you want a place to congregate, and not necessarily answer newbie questions. You might consider using a Group set up for that. Use the pull-down menu called Community.


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have added 3 forums to the MMJ Patients, there are now Aussie Patients, Canadian Patients, and British Patients.

Thanks for playing


----------

